# Pigweed



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It seems that Palmer Amaranth is marching Northward....into alot of midwestern states now. I did not see Minnesota on the list yet. Cy, can I send you some seedheads for Christmas and then you could be the first in the state for gly resistant pigweed. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/palmer_amaranth_pigweed_creeps_farther_into_the_midwest_NAA_Rhonda_Brooks/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nope it is not here yet.But they say only a matter of time.

There is supposed to be Dicamba resistant beans available in 2015 to combat them.We are seeing resistant waterhemp here.Amarath is described as Waterhemp on steroids.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Have seen a lot of pigweed south of here in bean fields. I don't know if they are resistant or just poor weed management but they give me the creeps regardless. Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Takes a lot of money but you can deal with it, or you can file an insurance claim....if left unchecked, you'll have a mess on your hands.....


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Takes a lot of money but you can deal with it, or you can file an insurance claim....if left unchecked, you'll have a mess on your hands.....


Can you collect crop insurance for poor weed control?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess that depends on your adjuster/agent, I know some that have....but their fields were basically unharvestable.....3 years later they still are having problems in that field although not near the extent it was, as a matter of fact they switched to peanuts in that field this year and made a crop, peanuts and pig weed is not fun, cotton and pigweed is a real problem....

Some advances have been made in regards to pigweed, 4-5 years ago we basically didn't know what to do...you were out of the window before you knew there was a problem and at that point it's too late to do anything chemically, if its not a lost cause, lots of guys will send in a team of ....er....workers, sometimes 100 strong- and they will walk the fields and remove by hand...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hand hoeing is not fun. Crop rotation and different modes of chemicals will control them when they are small. Let them get away and you will pay dearly.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> Can you collect crop insurance for poor weed control?


They can deny payment if approved farming practices are not used.

So say everyone has 175 bu corn in the neighborhood and you have 75 and it is full of weeds and maybe did not fertilize they could deny it.I've seen it happen around here before.


----------

